# First Weekend of BMQ



## mwc (12 Jan 2012)

Hi everyone, I just called the regiment and was told I will be starting BMQ tomorrow evening (good thing I called eh). I was emailed a list of what all to bring, which looks like almost everything I was issued last week (2 duffel bags and a large garbage bag full of kit, good thing I have my own truck).

The questions I have are; Do I report in full uniform, even though I have not been instructed on how to properly dress. I'm sure I could figure it out through research and asking friends who are in the service. Also I should obviously bring everything hoping that it all fits into my ruck and 2 duffel bags, but some items on the list (i.e. trunk locker) I wasn't issued. 

Plus any other tips for reporting to BMQ?  Sorry for all the questions and concerns, I did search but not a lot of luck. Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jan 2012)

Maybe you should call your unit again, and ask them.  Really, no one here, unless they are your staff, could know the answer to that.

As for what to bring, you said you were emailed a list.  Bring everything you have on that list.  

Tips for BMQ:  (16 pages...got it in a search in 5 seconds or so...)  do what you are told, when you are told, how you are told.  The rest will come.

Seriously, call your unit and ask about dress for reporting in.  You just called them according to your own post.

Good luck.


----------



## AgentSmith (12 Jan 2012)

What EITS said, call you unit and ask. No one will yell at you for calling and asking how things are supposed to be done. If you don't know how, don't take a guess, wait for someone to show you. 

Also don't worry about stuff you haven't been issued. Just explain to your staff that you weren't issued that certain piece of kit and they'll get it sorted out. Though if you have what's on the list, bring it with you. The last thing you want is for the platoon to suffer since you didn't bring something. Don't lie about not being issued stuff either since they can check your docs. 

Try your best to work as a team. Yes, the start of the course is hard, and it will get harder after that, but stick with it.


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Jan 2012)

I'm assuming you're in 31 Brigade, and on BMQ 1105 in Hamilton?

They should have sent you the joining instructions, they indicate you are to show up in full uniform. Don't worry if you're not quite sure how to get squared away, there will be more there like you, and a few helping hands to get you sorted out.

Good luck.


----------



## Shinobi (12 Jan 2012)

I'm starting my BMQ tomorrow evening as well at Fort York. Is that the same place as you? Also, I was not issued anything and told by the supply warehouse that my entire course will be going Saturday morning to pick up everything. Not sure what I'm expected to wear but since I am going to my company armoury this evening to watch training I'll find out then. Good luck and maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## mwc (12 Jan 2012)

Shinobi said:
			
		

> I'm starting my BMQ tomorrow evening as well at Fort York. Is that the same place as you? Also, I was not issued anything and told by the supply warehouse that my entire course will be going Saturday morning to pick up everything. Not sure what I'm expected to wear but since I am going to my company armoury this evening to watch training I'll find out then. Good luck and maybe I'll see you there!



I'm in Hamilton

Thanks guys, from some help I got from a few buddies and a few emails, I'm in pretty decent shape for tomorrow.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jan 2012)

Hopefully you learn quickly that..the best way to get info on 'what I should be doing WRT anything military" is from your unit/Chain of Command (CofC).


----------

